# Celebrity Big Brother 2013



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Well I didn't even realise this was tonight as each year the viewing figures fall

I used to love BB but over the years its got old hat, I was actually working in a data centre hosting the original series 1 and had access to every live feed 

I will still be interested to see who is in it though, its my guilty pleasure albeit tempered over the years 

Anyone else a BB watcher ?


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Im watching but OMG Charlotte is a horrible foul mouthed. What a lot of sad ego's in there now.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Good grief, 
Someone actually admitting to watching one of the worst reality show on tv. :lol: 

tony

ps will they get mr motivator or big Ron lapping up milk :wink:


----------



## chiefwigwam (Jan 23, 2013)

Non celebs that lot,


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I feel this one is going to be Bad and Crude judging by the conversation so far


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> Im watching but OMG Charlotte is a horrible foul mouthed. What a lot of sad ego's in there now.


I don't suppose Geordie Shore is a watched show at your place Mavis, it would truly shock you what antics Charlotte gets up to !!



> ps will they get mr motivator or big Ron lapping up milk


lol god knows its amazing what these "celebs" will do !

Amazingly enough I actually do recognise about 50% of the "celebs" this year !


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

No I will have to google the programe and let you know what I think Nuke  
Its a shame Carol has lowered herself to do this. Loose Women is a better place for her she is famous enough.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Carol seems to have partaken of some wine perhaps before the show :roll: 

What is the score with the other 3 sat in another room as I missed the start ?


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

She is hailed as the Fav at 16/1 ukkk
http://www.mirror.co.uk/tv/tv-news/celebrity-big-brother-2013-geordie-2207971


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

she is infamous Mavis, and although extremely crude she does come out with some absolutely hilarious sound bites so I can see her going far


----------



## GEOMAR (Mar 16, 2008)

*big brother 2013*

How about the sex change one, her make up doesn't hide her moustache, what a mess . They are all has beens and no longer in the limelightand this gets them money that they don't deserve
GEOMAR


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Y i thought she looked strange, but its the little boy who featured on Wogan many years ago who looked a little strange truth be told as a boy and was an antique expert. She/he has had an unusual life !


----------



## uncleswede (Apr 16, 2010)

This t-shirt sums it up for me ;-)


----------



## GEOMAR (Mar 16, 2008)

*big brother 2013*

Channel 5 should not decide who goes on the show but give a list of possible contestants and let the general public decide who are chosen to appear and not the rubbish they (ch5) chose
GEOMAR


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

My wife started to watch Big Brother from the first series as she is a Sociologist and watched the programme as an interesting social experiment - at least that was her excuse. She still watches it to this day even though she has retired. It comes to something that the housemates voted two actors who were in Coronation Street 5 years ago as the most famous people in there. That says it all.

Yes I watch it too.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Mrs D is a fan which pretty much makes me one I guess.

I think there could well be fireworks in this one. Give it a few days.


----------

